# EGR Valve Location - CEL P0400



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a p0400 code as of today, which appears to be a bad EGR valve? I have searched the forums and found how to clean the part, and replace it if necessary, but I can't seem to locate the part in my engine bay. 

I found what appears to be it under the airbox, with a few vaccum hoses running to it? If so, seems like an easy fix/replacement if I pull the airbox? 

Any advice on fixing vs. replacement? The vaccum hoses are not rotted out, I cannot feel any air leaks or mushyness, so I am thinking it could be a bad valve.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Josh,

It's generally a better idea just to replace a bad EGR valve rather then attempt to "repair" it  For your information, the OEM part number for a '99 Sentra 1.6L EGR valve is 14710-1M203.

On a related note, look for a part in your engine bay that resembles ref #14710 in this diagram: 









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

just follow the EGR tube from the exhaust manifold, disconnect the air intake hose from the intake manifold to get some working room. check the rubber hose i marked red on the pic below, it is known to rot and replacing that usually fixes EGR malfunction on the GA16. the BPT (#14741) has a diaphragm under it, if you warm the car up to operating temperature and rev it up while feeling the diaphragm, there should be some movement, if there is then it is possible that it is functioning properly and your error code might go away. if it doesnt and you already checked for vacuum leaks and clogs then EGR valve probably needs replacing. one more thing you can try, while the engine is at idle, press the diaphragm up on the BPT, if it stalls the engine then your EGR valve is probably ok and you have vacuum leak somewhere (not really a reliable test however)


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures, I was looking at the BPT valve the entire time not the EGR. I will check the hoses, and do the diaphragm test this afternoon to see if I can figure out what is causing the CEL.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

So I found out the rubber hose (14755P) is rotted out, I called up the dealership and they want $10 for the part. 

I have some 1/4" rubber exhaust hosing from Autozone, can I just use this or would it make a kink in the bend? I read in another thread someone did this and it fixed the issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would just get the part from Nissan, personally, but if the exhaust hosing is really cheap, try it and see what happens. You chould also make sure the tube that the hose connects to is not clogged with carbon.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> I would just get the part from Nissan, personally, but if the exhaust hosing is really cheap, try it and see what happens. You chould also make sure the tube that the hose connects to is not clogged with carbon.


I might just try it and see if it clears the code, and go back next month when I have the money to spend and get the right part. I just need to pass emissions right now that's my biggest concern. 

How do I check if it's clogged? I can't really see into the EGR valve, would I need to remove the valve? 

Also, how do I check to make sure the valve itself is still functional? I read if I engage the valve at idle the car should stall, but how do I engage the valve manually?


----------



## sanperson (May 28, 2005)

Hi EvilPotato, could you please elaborate on how to replace part 14755P. Looks like I have identicle CEL P0400 issue with my 98 Sentra. Do I need to take off part 14751 as well? Look like part 14751 is hard to remove.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

14755P is just a piece of black hose, 1/4" inside diameter about 3 inches long, you can them from local autozone etc. i actually have a clear vinyl hose from home depot in mine right now that i've put in about 6 years ago. it's really easy and and straightforward once you locate it. just pull the rotten hose out and replace it with one like it. the error code won't instantly go away, drive it for a week and see.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

just replaced mine now that i have the proper hose


----------



## Sean in Indy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Thank you, Evil Potato!*

Evil Potato: I know you posted this a long time ago, but I wanted to say "thank you"!

My daughter's car (super clean little '99 Sentra GXE) has been showing an EGR code and I was thinking I was going to have to clean or replace the EGR. I stumbled across your answer in a google search for a diagram on where the little bugger was located in the engine compartment.

Before removing things to get to it, I happened to read your message that accompanied the diagram you posted. I reached down and felt along the rubber hose you pointed out with the red arrow and it was badly split at the bend. Bam! Easy, quick switch-out and it cleared it right up. You saved me a lot of time and effort.

So THANK YOU!

Sean in Indy


----------



## David Y (Mar 7, 2015)

*Thanks for the hint - EGR 98 Sentra*

I also stumbled across this thread. The hose in question had split, saved me some money. Thanks.


----------

